# Cant afford to spay/neuter, what should i do?



## maskedburito (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey everyone I just adopted a rabbit from a friend who couldn't care for it anymore. The rabbit is 8 months old and hasn't been spayed or neutered yet (not sure if its a boy or girl). Im a student at university and there is no way I can afford the 300$ to spay/neuter the rabbit. Im worried this is going to be bad for the rabbit or the rabbits behaviour is going to get too much. What should I do? Anyone know of any cheap neuter clinics out there?


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 1, 2009)

Can you tell us where you are located? We then might be able to help you find a cheaper clinic.

I personally think rabbits need to be altered, many others think this way too. I spay/neuter my cats & dogs...rabbits are next in line, being the 3rd most dumped pet in shelters. Its better for their health & well being to be altered, IMO.


----------



## maskedburito (Oct 1, 2009)

Im in the kitchener waterloo region in ontario


----------



## LovableLops (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey, welcome.
So about the bunny..it is old enough were it will have balls if it is a boy so just flip the lil guy over and check is there is any or not. if there is which if there is you WILL see them then of course its a boy and if there isnt anything then its a girl. if you cant find any or are confused you can use the other method show here -> http://www.rabbit-guide.com/finding_out_the_sex_of_your_rabbit.html.
So after you check if its a boy or girl you will now know.
I have a male rabbit who is around 7-8 months old now and he is NOT neutered and he is as sweet as PIE!! I love him to death!!! Not all rabbits get mean or need to be spayed, lots of people do it for these main reason: Behavior, health,and not wanting babies. Rabbits are healthy either way, being fixed or unfixed. It isnt a HAVE TO DO IT kinda thing, depends on the situation and personal opinion.
So if that rabbit you have is housed alone and is not mean and has a good personality then there really is no need to spay/neuter him/her.

Hope this helps  If you have any other questions, ask me  I am always in chat!!


----------



## Pipp (Oct 1, 2009)

Can you put your location in your profile? 

If he's a boy, no worries, he'll just be a little stinky and excitable. 

If she's a girl, though, she'll be likely to get uterine tumors when she's older and past the breeding age, and they can turn cancerous. This happens more often than not. 

Both may not have great litter habits if they're unfixed, a boy might spray. The girl may be more territorial. 

Depending on your area, there may be a spay/neuter clinic or program. 

But if you're patient and don't mind a little extra work -- and there's no chance of being around other unfixed bunnies -- you've got time to save up.

You're likely to still have a lovable (and loving) little pet -- especially if s/he's past the hormonal stage, which depending on the breed, is around five to eight months old. 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## missyscove (Oct 1, 2009)

Welcome to RO!
There are certainly a lot of bunnies who live long healthy lives while intact, but a lot of people notice that their altered buns are better behaved and have fewer health problems. The health concerns are primarily with female rabbits who have a fairly high incidence of uterine tumors if they're unspayed. The risks increase with age.
A lot of buns will go through a "teenaged" stage as their hormones hit which may result in a big behavior change.
It is important to consider though, if you can't afford the spay/neuter, will you be able to afford vet bills if an emergency comes up?
I'm unfamiliar with Ontario, but perhaps one of our members from there will chime in with a more cost effective option.


----------



## Zyzra (Oct 1, 2009)

I dont mean to sound rude or anything...but my personal opinion is that if you cant afford the medical needs for any animal you shouldnt have it. Its definitely good that you are giving it a home though at least. But what will you do if it gets sick and needs to go the vet? vet visits can be very expensive. I have a friend who can barely pay her monthly rent and owes me money that i have lent her to help out....and yet she still keeps getting more animals...it just bugs me lol. The local humane society near me does it for 60 dollars where as with a vet around here it is 130. Maybe there is something like that near you. Like people have said spaying/neutering isnt something that you HAVE to do if your rabbit is by itself..but it would be healthier for it. I would definitely start saving up a bit though for an emergency fund if anything happens to him/her and you need to make a vet visit. Good luck!


----------



## kahlin (Oct 1, 2009)

I agree with Zyzra.

Just to give you an idea...In the spring of 2008 I had vet bills around $200. In August of 2008 Finley's vet bills were a bit over $400. In November of 2008 they were $375. So within about 6 months, that's nearly $1,000 in vet bills.

That doesn't happen all of the time, but it can hit you like a ton of bricks all at once. We were doing really well, and then last month Teagan's vet bills broke the record and came in at $540 for a single visit (emergency holiday prices - eek!).

Ya, typically it's not that crazy. But it *can* be. And if you can't afford it...well, it's something to think about.


----------



## degrassi (Oct 1, 2009)

Some vets consider rabbits "exotics" and charge more for their care. I know my "exotic" rabbit checkups run 50-60$. My rabbits neuter was around 100$ but some of the clinics in my city(Edmonton,AB) wanted 300$+ to neuter a rabbit. 

Definitely call around and ask all the clinics in your city, each will have a different price. Also call the local shelters/spca/humane society in your city. Some of them offer spay/neatuer clinics and will do it for cheaper. 

I"m definitely one of those people that believes its best to get your bun spayed or neutered. If you can't afford it now save up for it. Also, start a "vet" fund as eventually you may need to see a vet and you need to be prepared to pay for it.


----------



## Pipp (Oct 2, 2009)

Zyzra wrote:


> I dont mean to sound rude or anything...but my personal opinion is that if you cant afford the medical needs for any animal you shouldnt have it. Its definitely good that you are giving it a home though at least.



Zyzra, this is not a judgmental board, and your comments are not valid, regardless. The post was asking about an optional procedure with a very caring eye for research. 

Nothing was said about not being able to find the resources if the rabbit was in danger. 

The information about potential high vet costs has been passed on, thank you, I hope that concludes this portion of the thread. 

Maskedburito, thanks so much for giving this unwanted bunny a home. Had the original owner decided to just 'set it free' or give it up to a city shelter (the rescues would be unlikely to take an owner surrender), the outcome for the little guy/girl could have been quite different. 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Zyzra (Oct 2, 2009)

sorry.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Zyzra wrote:
> 
> 
> > I dont mean to sound rude or anything...but my personal opinion is that if you cant afford the medical needs for any animal you shouldnt have it. Its definitely good that you are giving it a home though at least.
> ...



Sas dont shoot me  I know this owner is now thinking about this possiblitly sense the subject has been brought up.

http://www.petinsurance.com/plans-and-coverage/exotic-pets.aspx

This is Storm pet insurance. It cost me 137 for a whole year. And it has already paid for itself four times over. Even if you have to save or wait tell tax season. I would recommand. Getting this I could not have afforded have the vet visit with storm I've had. 

Oh and about the spay and Neuter I would start saving if you cant find a vet to do it for cheap even if it 5 bucks one month 20 the next and 10 the nex it will add up quicker then you think.

Or check your local humaine society. Myne does this thing where if you need help with spay and nueter. You just do a adoption thru them. So you pay the adoption fee. And get them spayed and nuetered microchipped. 

Also tell your story when you call the humane societys or SPCA you saved a animal they will be more willing to help.

Kat:bunnydance:


----------



## Orchid (Oct 2, 2009)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> *Pipp wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Zyzra wrote:
> ...



I am glad you posted Kat...

I didn't because I dont want to start or continue an issue that shouldn't be, but as an out of work mom who lives off of disability and child support, I dont have tons of money to blow on the vet and yet I always managed something... In a year and half I spent an awful lot on Simon....I wish I had known about this insurance...all the ones I looked at seemed to be only for cat or dogs etc...

Thanks for posting about it Kat


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 2, 2009)

Sheesh! Stick to the question people!! You should try to find a rabbit savvy vet that's a little more affordable. Our vet knows all our bunnies are rescues, so, we get a break on examines and medicines. When we lived in California, the only vet in town wanted $350 for a female and $300 to do a male. I found a vet in town that did the male's for $90 and one 20 minutes away that did the females for $125. I prefer to get mine all fixed--cuts the spraying and behavioral issues way down and the bunnies seem a little better for it, too.


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 2, 2009)

Maybe...just maybe there are vets that have payment plans...We had one in town a few years back that did that...IDK, just a thought


----------



## kahlin (Oct 2, 2009)

Just be careful that whatever vet you go with is qualified. Sometimes the vets that cost more have more experience (but that's not always the case). Basically don't just go with the cheapest option - ask the same questions.

Saving up money every month is a good idea as well.


----------



## Runestonez (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey Burrito...

We live in Guelph and go to the Rockwood Vet Clinic just outside of the city...they would be a bit of a drive for you...but the last time we had to do neuters it was $80 plus options like heart monitoring, blood testing, pain management, taxes, etc...which are extra...so think more along the lines of $150-$175.

Dr. Roberts is the vet that usually sees rabbits...and he is very knowlegeable. Even better he listens too. When our one rabbit had an abscess we discussed at length the best way to aproach his treatment...I had reams of paper with me all about abscesses and he looked at all of them. He ended up doing a blunt excision of the abscess and it healed fully and beautifully...it was on our rabbits cheek very near his eye and afterwards you couldn't tell he had ever had anything done! The abscess had ruptured into our bunns ear canal and he even managed to suture and re-structure the ear canal itself...he is an excellent vet! He has done some very difficult surgeries on rabbits and is one exceptional rabbit vet. We don't let anyone else see our bunns.

Their contact number is 519-856-9002. It wouldn't hurt to give them a call and see if they are taking new patients...or if they are willing to even just do the spay/neuter for you...They are always really booked though!

Danielle


----------



## ratmom (Oct 4, 2009)

Does VPI cover neuters?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 5, 2009)

*ratmom wrote: *


> Does VPI cover neuters?


No It may if your pet is not already nuetered. But Storm was pre fixed so that was not a issue


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Oct 5, 2009)

I can't really help you out all that much, but I live not too far from Kitchener xD
Welcome to the forum 
Actually there is someone in Simcoe who does cheap spay/neuters. I will get thei address and stuff for you


----------



## ratmom (Oct 5, 2009)

I couldn't find anything on their site about neuters, I'll contact them. I should have fixed my one bun down in texas before moving up here in michigan. Vets in michigan are crazy expensive here.


----------



## ratmom (Oct 5, 2009)

Just found it vpi doesn't cover spays or neuters


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 5, 2009)

You can also check with the local SPCA/Humane Society. Ours does rabbit spay/neuters for $65!


----------



## maskedburito (Dec 11, 2009)

Zyzra wrote:


> I dont mean to sound rude or anything...but my personal opinion is that if you cant afford the medical needs for any animal you shouldnt have it. Its definitely good that you are giving it a home though at least. But what will you do if it gets sick and needs to go the vet? vet visits can be very expensive. I have a friend who can barely pay her monthly rent and owes me money that i have lent her to help out....and yet she still keeps getting more animals...it just bugs me lol. The local humane society near me does it for 60 dollars where as with a vet around here it is 130. Maybe there is something like that near you. Like people have said spaying/neutering isnt something that you HAVE to do if your rabbit is by itself..but it would be healthier for it. I would definitely start saving up a bit though for an emergency fund if anything happens to him/her and you need to make a vet visit. Good luck!



I wasn't gonna respond, and im sure you weren't trying to be rude but it was bugging meJust because I don't have money does not mean I should not be able to own an animal. I am a young student at university therefore all my money is going to that. I did not buy the bunny I took it from a friend who could not care for it. Personally I believe the bunny is better off with me and risking not getting medical care than being released into the wild or at an animal shelter. Everyone deserves the right to a companion. Just . because you have the money to pamper your pet or pay millions of dollars to make it live for another month doesn't mean your a better owner than me. I volunteered at an animal shelter for 6 years and I saw animals who were living in complete hell, and came from hell. I am sure the life it has with me is not that bad compared to there. If you believe all animals are treated equally in this world you are wrong, just like people some live in worse conditions that others, cannot afford medical care or have many issues. When it comes down to it, it is just a rabbit and my education is more important, im sorry. By educating myself I am learning how to help others in my line of work. I dont want you all thinking im an animal hater because I have sacrificed alot for animals over the years at the animal shelter and I have seen every type of animal in every type of horrible situation. I just don't understand why people go bankrupt trying to save their animal. I understand the emotional attachment, I have seen many animals I love killed but it is something we need to learn to live with and understand how unfortunate it is but reality sometimes. We just got to realize that the time we had with them and were able to help them was amazing. Im sorry for the rant this is not a personal attack on you, you just brought an issue that bugs me to my mind. Sorry everyone for the personal opinion just thought Id throw it out there and im not insulting anyone or blaming anyone of this.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Dec 11, 2009)

I think as long as youre spending alot of time with it and it is the only rabbit it wont be too bad. I would ask you to have someone check that is a male or female. 

As long as you have a good cage to keep it in and give it enough to chew on and keep its attention it wont be too big of a problem. I'm guesing you may be like me and don't prefer it running through the house... thus a pen that is kept clean, and wood to chew on, toliet paper rolls, chew treats from the store... that should keep its attention. I've a cattle dog, and its the same principle, if its not entertained its distructive lol. 

A female, to me anyway, has always had testy times... just like us girls. A male tends to be goofier, but some will try to mark their territory, BUT if you have a cage and hes not left running the house, thats not a huge problem. 

If you want to get it fixed, and can't afford it right off the bat, I KNOW what thats like... Just put some money back each week, or each month to help you out. Then when you have enough get it fixed.


----------



## Happi Bun (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm a big advocate of spaying and neutering Rabbit's, just like with Cat's and Dog's. $300 seems ridiculous to me, around here you can get it done for a lot less. I would definitely search online and call around for a cheaper rate. Make sure any veterinarian's you use are Rabbit Savvy, that is very important for the surgery to be a success. 

:wave:


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 12, 2009)

I urge you to try to find a vet that is less expensive, because although you will be giving this bunny a better life than it would have had if it were abandoned, the health benefits of spay/neuter are very great. It increases the life span by up to 10 years. It is my opinion that these additional years are a blessing for the rabbit, and you will enjoy them more for reasons already said. 

http://www.bunnybunch.org/spayneuter2.html

Keeping an intact bunny, by itself, for an average lifespan of 3 years is better than releasing it into the wild. However, I want you to consider a situation in which the bunny is very ill, which can and does happen, even with good care. This may require emergency vet care. Usually it costs $70 (at least at my emergency vet) to just see the vet, and if you're not planning on spending any money on treatment, euthanasia is at least $30. 

It's the owner's responsibility to give their pet a good home and a good life. It is also the owner's responsibility to have the animal PTS if it is very ill and they don't want to pay for treatment, or to surrender the animal to a Humane Society/SPCA that can do that (which usually costs around $30 as well, and often cannot be done on an emergency basis).

An animal's legal rights are food, water, shelter, and not having to suffer from illness, whether that means treatment or euthanasia. A person who cannot provide these things should not own an animal; their right to have a pet stops where the animal's right to those basic things begins. Please consider the cost of emergency vet care in deciding if you can afford to have a bunny. It's not just the cost of pellets, hay, and litter; you have to be able to afford euthanasia at the very least if it is needed.

edit: I am also a young student, living below the poverty line. I am self-sufficient based on a stipend that pays for tuition and a small amount to live on. It can be done.


----------



## Luluznewz (Dec 12, 2009)

So being a university student myself I understand. I made sure the rabbit I adopted was already spayed because I know it would have been really hard for me to afford it too. 

My suggestion is to do some research, I'm sure you can find something less expensive. Sometimes there are options for people with lower incomes (which as a student you would probably qualify for). Also, I think the humane societies in some places can do it for like...under 100.

If you really cant afford it now I would start saving. Maybe if you set aside 10 dollars a month you would be able to. I believe in spaying / neutering all pets, but I have to say there are plenty of people who dont, including breeders and people who show rabbits.

Just make sure your rabbit doesnt contribute to producing more rabbits and save up. Eventually you will get the money. I really think there are much cheaper alternatives to 300 dollars.


----------



## ~*sAbRiNa*~ (Dec 12, 2009)

I just had Sabrina spayed last week at Beattie animal clinc, about 30 mins away from you. It was $143 including taxes. The phone number there is (519) 756-1770.

Another place where her breeder recommended is Queensway Veterinary Hospital. They quoted me $105 plus tax, but I decided to go to Beattie because a friend's sister works there. The number is (519) 428-2630. Its a bit further of a drive for you. 

I know know that there is a vet clinic in Cambridge that specializes in exotics (just google it and it should come up) I have no idea what their pricing is but it is very close to you!

Good Luck! I know exactly what it feels like to be in your position. I paid for her surgery in full right away and now I am dying until the 15th when I get paid!!!!!!


----------



## pherber12 (Dec 12, 2009)

I would start saving now. She/He's still young so you have a bit of time. Just try saving 10-20$ a month, or a little more if you can. Just think of it as going out one less time a month.. Just skip a movie or a dinner and put that money aside if you can.


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 12, 2009)

*pherber12 wrote: *


> I would start saving now. She/He's still young so you have a bit of time. Just try saving 10-20$ a month, or a little more if you can. Just think of it as going out one less time a month.. Just skip a movie or a dinner and put that money aside if you can.


I think this is a great idea. It isn't critical that the rabbit gets neutered right at this moment in time - I know folks who work in rescue will tell you that sometimes get in older rabbits and have them spayed at 2 years of age or whatever.

I would start saving now - and take the time to find a place you can afford that has experience with rabbits. I would wait and have the rabbit neutered AFTER you have the price of the neuter plus $100 or so to put in an emergency fund for vet treatment.

I think it is great that you took in this rabbit and I hope he/she gives you lots of joy - we'd love to see pictures of your rabbit!


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi, I just want to clarify what I was saying. I agree that it's fine to start saving up for a spay or neuter, or even to not do one, just remember that not doing it reduces their lifespan pretty substantially. It certainly is much better that the bunny has a home with you, whether it eventually gets fixed or not.

I just brought up the fact that emergency vet care can be necessary, and if you can't afford to pay for an emergency vet to see your animal and provide at least some care, it's not fair to the animal. They shouldn't have to suffer from illness if you can't afford to treat them or have them PTS in a medical emergency. 

I understand how it is to be living paycheck to meager paycheck, but it's important to have credit or money stashed away somewhere to take care of them in an emergency. If you can't afford to stash away $100, it's not fair to keep the bunny.


----------



## JimD (Dec 13, 2009)

maskedburito ...... you have a Private Message.


----------



## Sabine (Dec 13, 2009)

I am amazed by this thread. Just because someone says he can't afford $300 for an operation that isn't even essential at the moment he is being lectured on the financial responsibilities that goes along with pet ownership.
Maskedburito didn't say he wouldn't spend any on the bunny's health but is just looking for a cheaper alternative. Rightly so if you have to watch your money.
I am sure if the bun got ill he (or she?) would find a way of getting treatment.
I have five kids and 8 rabbits! Can I afford them? Probably not. Yet I have never left them short of any necessary care. You just have to be more creative.


----------



## Happi Bun (Dec 13, 2009)

*maskedburito wrote: *


> Personally I believe the bunny is *better off with me an**d risking not getting medical care* than being released into the wild or at an animal shelter.


Not to be troublesome... but maskedburito did imply that if vet care was needed there's the possibility of it not being given. In most states this is considered animal neglect/cruelty and something you can be charged for. I'm just being honest. I do agree that just because someone cannot afford a $300, unnecessary surgery right now, that does not mean they shouldn't have animals.


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 13, 2009)

*maskedburito wrote: *


> Zyzra wrote:
> 
> 
> > I dont mean to sound rude or anything...but my personal opinion is that if you cant afford the medical needs for any animal you shouldnt have it. Its definitely good that you are giving it a home though at least. But what will you do if it gets sick and needs to go the vet? vet visits can be very expensive. I have a friend who can barely pay her monthly rent and owes me money that i have lent her to help out....and yet she still keeps getting more animals...it just bugs me lol. The local humane society near me does it for 60 dollars where as with a vet around here it is 130. Maybe there is something like that near you. Like people have said spaying/neutering isnt something that you HAVE to do if your rabbit is by itself..but it would be healthier for it. I would definitely start saving up a bit though for an emergency fund if anything happens to him/her and you need to make a vet visit. Good luck!
> ...



I have to agree with you on the affording thing though.. It doesnt mean you dont have money you can animals,, I am on this dog fourms and they pissed me off so bad that. I have 3 kids, I have a doberman, And they tell me that i need to give up my rabbits and my new pug puppy because i have 3 kids and i will never have time for my animals and cant take care of them because im a mother of 3 and im young.. Well they do not know me, My never hurt any animal and raised whole bunch of different kind of pets/animals.. So do not let people cut you down because you dont have money..


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 13, 2009)

Like all other situations, we can't predict someone's future actions... 

I think this misunderstanding has stemmed from an unfair remark, and a frustrated rebuttal... we all know that I am not a clear writer when I am frustrated !:biggrin2:

I sincerely believe that this gal (and everyone here) will do her best to find adequate care for her bun's necessary medical needs, no matter the situation. 

To reiterate:
We all agree that speutering is an optional medical procedure that has life-prolonging advantages.
Everyone here is morally responsible to meet their animal's medical needs, regardless of personal hardship. As responsible owners, the onus is on us to ensure that we plan financially for both the everyday care and medical needs of our buns. 

Let's leave it at that, shall we? 

**********************

Maskedburito, way to go you for taking in a bun in need :highfive:.

I am also from Ontario, and I think that Rabbit Rescue here in Ontario may be able to point you towards some lower-cost vets. 

Here is the Lagomorph Library link: Rabbit Savvy Vets in Ontario

Looking forward to hearing whether you've got a little boy or little girl on your hands!


----------



## lschaafsma (Oct 24, 2014)

Hey maskedburito,
i know how you feel about expenses, it can be brutal. I have a young holland lop male rabbit that I am looking at getting neutered (in no way can I afford $300) But check out east village animal hospital in London Ontario. I am from Kitchener as well and this is where I will be sending my bunny. 
They provide low cost neutering/spaying for individuals on social assistance, as well as students or those with outstanding dept. 
They quoted me a price of $85 to get my rabbit done, but you will have to email them yourself to get a quote. 
check them out
http://evah.ca


----------



## SimplyBritt (Oct 28, 2014)

Wow this thread sure is getting some attention. I'm sure the bunny is better off with you. At least you are trying to find a way to get your bun altered and doing research. That's responsibility. Right now I'm not working and things get tight sometimes but that doesn't mean that you can't care for your new bunny. It's not dire to get your bun altered but since you've worked at an animal shelter you know the importance of spaying and neutering and the positive effects it has on animals. You can try rescue groups and looking for low cost spay and neuter programs in your area. I just found an amazing rescue group that's going to help me get my two buns fixed. So instead of paying $700 for both I'll end up paying $120 for both. Just do A LOT of research for those things in your area and call around. Someone will know something helpful. Just explain your situation. Everybody loves helping college students. 
I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## missyscove (Oct 28, 2014)

This is a 5 year old thread. I'm going to lock it so it stops getting bumped back up.


----------

